# Bonding going backwards :S



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey hey!

I'm having a little bit of a mental breakdown here trying to understand what's going wrong / what I'm doing wrong overall but without making any progress.

Let me start from the beginning I'll try to be precise and sorry in advance if it seems like a "blog" post.

*Facts:*I have 0 experience with birds but I'm reading like a maniac since the day I got her and I would love to give her the best time that she could possibly have.

*The entrance:* 3 weeks ago Kana stepped into my home. She's a 2.5 years old lovely birdy. She was raised by my uncle who "didn't want her no more" so I told him to bring her over as I was in the need of some company myself.

*The last home:* Long story short, she has probably bonded with my uncle but in the 2.5 years he had her she was let out of her cage like 3 times and she was been addressed by my uncles family while in the cage without toys etc etc. Her biggest suspense I guess was whenever they changed her water / food or cleaning the bottom of the cage ( yes the cage is in a filthy to-my-standards condition... ).

*The 3 weeks time:*In these 3 weeks I managed to make her grab some sunflower seeds while pinching them ( not using the palm of my hand as she's afraid still ) I have her cage open while I'm in the house with her and she usually steps out on a perch that I've set up for her and she's just chillin' there keeping me company without much interaction. She doesn't have her wings cut so she flew around a few times always under my care so she won't get hurt etc and she was a pretty happy little bird. Talking back at me when I was talking / whistling to her or swinging her tail like a dog ( lol ) whenever I was about to give her a new straw to play with ( she goes mental with drinking straws tears them apart in a matter of minutes )

*The present:* At some point my father was "curious" and went into the room to sit with her but I've told him to not make any suspicious interaction with her in case she doesn't like it or whatever. I have no freaking idea what he did to be honest he says he was just sitting there whistling while playing on the PC.

From that point on whenever my father steps into the room she crawls into the corner of the cage staying like a statue and that's it. As soon as he leaves she steps out of the cage on the perch chillin' again. BUT she doesn't want to have anything to do with me as well anymore from that moment on.

She stopped getting treats from me, whenever I go near the cage some of the times she goes into the corner as well or if not she is "attacking" or getting afraid while she has never done it in the past and whenever she flies off she wont step up as she used to in the start nor sit on my shoulder except if she's really really scared of something else in the room ( i understood that from getting her into the bathroom to check the mirror! she never left my shoulder.. heheh ) so I can return her back. In a few words she's like a more "I'm independent just give me water and food and walk-on" lol.

*The Future:*
Next Tuesday I have a Vet appointment to get her checked ( my uncle never did that ) and maybe trim her wings ( i won't do it for a second time ) as I'm thinking that as she understood that she can fly away she got more "independent" so it kinda "ruins" the process of bonding/getting to understand that I'm not a threat.

The only thing she does as we speak is make a sad little Tweeet if I don't talk to her or if I get my head close she might play ( preen ) my hair a bit but that's it as soon as I try to even talk from a close point she runs off.


I guess I gave you a full view of what's up and hopefully I'll get some insight from you lovely fellows that have more experience.. I just want her to be cool and ok with me ^_^.

Sorry again for the bloggish post but I'm really trying to give as much information as possible as I don't have any idea on birds but I really really enjoy her company even if it's a little cold at the moment and want to make her happy as her 2.5 past years where pretty darn miserable I guess -.- ...

Thank you in advance!

----------
Noekeon


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Update: This morning I was just randomly whistling the Godfather theme as she usually gets sleepy with it x_X heheh but she woke up pretty happy I guess and as soon as I started she flew straight to my shoulder and started chirping happily.

I guess I have to calm my self down and relax a bit and she'll bond more and more as time passes by.

2 Questions remain

1) Should I clip her wings? I'm bothered by doing it but sometimes I'm a bit afraid that she will crash somewhere if I leave the room

2) My store is right underneath the house, would it be wise to take her there while I work? It's a tattoo studio so non-smoking area with people coming in and out all the time and I was thinking that maybe she would be having more fun that way instead of staying home alone for 9 hours / day...

Best regards


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is unclipped, and does just fine with flying around. Granted, at first they have to learn where walls, bookshelves, the tv, and everything else is. It doesn't take too long and then they are flying with confidence and no crashes. 

The second one is a bit more of a tricky one. It depends on how she does with lots of people and strangers. Even if there are only a couple/few people at a time, it is still lots of strangers until she gets used to seeing lots of new faces. For example, mom's Moe is used to a lot of people in and out, with lots of extended family, friends and neighbors in and out. Joey is used to a quieter life, since we generally go to visit our friends instead of them coming here. There are very few people he is comfortable with because of that. You'd almost have to just try and see how it goes, but keep her in her cage since the door will be opening so much, with people in and out.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup she does just fine flying around at the moment I'm seeing huge improvements day by day. 

Today was a good day as well she came out on her own when I was cleaning her cage and started chewing my earings or whatever shiny she could find on me she stepped up a couple of times without forcing her from my shoulder and back but when I tried to leave her on the extra perch to continue the step up game she went off straight to her cage. Oh well :]

I'm only thinking if the clipping would help on taming her so it will be an one time clip. 

Anyway 2 days left for the vet I'll also see what he'll say on the matter. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

My girl Chicken's are not clipped. Full flighted, my girl is like puddy in my hands, and I find that in ways her being with wings makes us even closer. LEAVE HER WINGS FULL. I think it will draw you two closer, it worked for me for years. Especially since she had them for years, its wrong to clip them then. Unless from a baby they have not flied, than its alright to leave them clipped because chances are they will flight pathetic and hurt themselves. 

Congrats to you and your bird. Take it slow, give it attention, let it be near you a lot.

I would suggest for you to not stress it out with strangers near it, at this time until it is attached to you. Then it will find you as a protection is strangers that scare it. 

Hope this helps!

Love from me and Chicken!

~Skye


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Skye thanks for the insight!

Well ( unfortunately ) I took her the day before you replied to the Vet and he suggested also to clip them as they had her for 2.5 years in a cage so the only "flight" feel see ever had was within the week that I had her that was like 1-2 times and she barely actually flew. So the Idea is to not be able to fly fully everywhere and it's easier for me to handle her until she feels safe etc etc and then leave her wings to grow fully to be able to go from 0 to something lets say instead of having her flapping arround without knowing how to fly properly.

He did a perfect job on clipping her we had some "test" flights at the Vet and more back home and she can fly straight without a problem and of course land down quite easily without bashing to the floors etc and with great precision so she can still come to me or get back at her cage safely and without any problems.

Believe it or not the whole stress from the doctor actually helped the relationship as well as I was the only familiar face in there so she was always coming to me to calm her attitude back home has also changed towards better she is now chirping all the time and is curious more than ever as she tries to find "new" ways on getting around even though she could easily fly to them as well again.. lol silly bird.

---------

To continue my "blogish" update I want to add that she know comes and stays on my knees etc chirping cheerfully and being curious about pretty much everything, out of the cage the Step Up works without a problem but I'm still having problems when she's in the cage [ probably after 2.5 years she is kinda cage-bound ]. I got a clicker also trying to hand feed her wile clicking to learn that it's the reward thingy and she seems more responsive.

I'll post a video also when she was grumpy and didn't want to Step Up so she was sliding on my leg trying to avoid it lol it's kinda funny.

Thanks again!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying your updates! Sounds like you've got everything under control  As for bringing her to work - I don't see why not as long as she sees you and the cage is kept closed. Helps her get used to strangers and stuff. Perhaps leave a towel over a corner of her cage so she can hide if the people get overwhelming? 

Anyways, hope for more updates!


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Noekeon said:


> Hey Skye thanks for the insight!
> 
> Well ( unfortunately ) I took her the day before you replied to the Vet and he suggested also to clip them as they had her for 2.5 years in a cage so the only "flight" feel see ever had was within the week that I had her that was like 1-2 times and she barely actually flew. So the Idea is to not be able to fly fully everywhere and it's easier for me to handle her until she feels safe etc etc and then leave her wings to grow fully to be able to go from 0 to something lets say instead of having her flapping arround without knowing how to fly properly.
> 
> ...




I am very glad to hear that things are working good for you! I tried that before with one of my 'Teils and it did go that well... The bird couldn't accept his wings were clipped, it was just a mess. It's wonderful you 'Tiel is doing great! Sounds like your a wonderful owner! Keep the updates coming.

Love from me and Chicken,

~Skye


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have found the three feather clip is great for Milo...he is mastering his flights now and getting very graceful. He had a very severe clip when I got him *from the breeder who had no idea how to clip him* and he couldn't do more than plop to the ground. He broke all his tail feathers and was a duck butt until just recently. But finally the wing feathers grew in, and because he was flying into everything I clipped the first three, and it's great. I will always clip this way just to be safe.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

*Time to for news and updates lovely feathered friends!*

So by the last time "we've" spoken some good things have happened.

1] As I mentioned in another post I took her for a bath it was her first in 2.5 years so she was really scared of the water no matter the way I tried to bathe her. I ended up going into the shower with her ( clothes on so yeah I was soaking rofl ) so she could get at least some water on her and she was really really scared so she crumbled in my arm and it was the first time I could give her some head scratches to calm her down without her hissing or biting me.

After a couple of hours though the same day I saw her trying to bathe again in her water cup so I took my mist sprayer and she just stepped on a perch without moving not enjoying but neither avoiding a couple of extra mists on her wings. That's a good thing as she finally got a chance to clean herself up and her colors went darker straight away! Wooohooo

2] She seems to be getting more comfortable with my wife. She always go near her when she's around the cage without "fearing her so much" or whatever.

I'm the only one in house that she bites freely though even if she's scared, to all the others [ including my wife ] if she gets scared instead of a bite she'll just go to her cage corner and do the butt up leave me alone thing. I don't know if biting only me is good or bad at this point, as in my point of view it means she is more open to me than just being afraid of me if you get my point  .
*Count: Bonding +1*

3 days now she's going backwards again no idea why -.- . I'm just sitting next to her cage reading or just whistling / speaking to her and she usually goes into BatWing stance, if I take a couple of steps further she just follows me either inside the cage or to a perch I have outside of her cage to be near me. As soon as I make a move to approach again she flees in tremor... -.-

*Count: Bonding -1*

She didn't fly again since the Bathing day so we didn't have any extra shoulder time nor I'm able to make her step up as there was never a chance when she's near her cage to do it. No idea basically where we're standing at our relationship at the moment.

Sometimes she chirps at me with a curiosity tone like asking "tweet? whatcha doing over there" or sometimes she fully ignores me. No way still I could get near her though while in or on top of her cage.

*Count: Bonding +0*

Next week I'm expecting her new bigger cage so hopefully ( I don't know if it will actually make a difference ) we will get rid of her cage insecurity as she'll get into her new home and see her old cage go ( good riddance I say. ). If it's a cage bonding thing maybe it'll go or maybe it'll stay with her new cage as well no idea.

At the end of the day though I don't think I'm making any actual progress she's wilder than wild and more of a punk than I'll ever be, her mohawk is bigger than mine after all ahahahah.

The only thing I can easily "make her" do is either chew on my ring or a straw if I keep it near her if she understands that my hand is empty she's like "oh snap I'm outta here!".

I feel a little disappointed to be honest but I wont give up I want to achieve those lovely hugs and head scratches and whatever else some other people enjoy with their tiels. If I can't then I'll just try to make her as comfortable as she can be.

---

Food wise she still doesn't eat anything else than her seed/pellet mix. Fresh veggies or fruits stay untouched in her cup whenever I leave some for her but ok again the ony thing she was eating for those 2 ( sorry ) god **** years was sunflower seeds that are supposed to be not-so-healthy-for-everyday-use.

---

I'll keep trying and trying but if anybody has any extra insight or whatever you are welcome to chirp in and tell me to try something differently. All the "common" ways of bonding / taming are not working with us as we are a strange couple I guess lol.

*That's all folks! *[ for now at least ]


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

Well Iv'e been reading you posts and I guess at this point it will just be time. You bird will get more and more used to you both. I think that because your bird is willing to bit you is a good thing, lol:lol:. But anyways I would give it the hand fed Millet. And just plenty of attention should wear the walls down.

Hope this helps!

~Skye


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey super duper dudes & dudettes. Back again to continue my "blog posts", thanks to the awesome Moderators that actually let people come forward with their thoughts uncontrolled and non-filtered ( hard to find it on forums these days ) .

First of all I wanted to say sorry that I haven't been replying to other posts I'm not an egotistical type of fellow nor I'm here to just ask for whatever comes to mind without getting into other conversations as my grandma passed away last saturday and I'm not in a comfy mood yet. I'm just passing my time with my bird and reading everything in here but without having the brains to reply. Little Kana was the only thing that made my granny smile and shine a little near the end when I was taking her over in her travel cage just to have her keeping granny some company.

Eeeeeeeeenyway enough of that mumble, time to turn a page.

I've moved the new cage to a different spot in the bedroom so she can have a view of the outside world as she's loving it ( she never actually had that option in her old house ) she usually stays close to the window grabbing notes on everybody around the neighborhood.

I took her toys out as she was kinda afraid of them always attacking them if they where in the way I'll just re-introduce her to them when she's out of the cage plus I'm waiting for some extra perches the Ferplast Flex 4192










to update her cage a bit as I don't like having those cotton ones inside 'cause she tears them apart so eating cotton is a no-no heheh and then I'll fix some DIY shred toys from cartons and stuff for her.

She is really calm most of the time now getting out of the cage on her own coming over at the desk, although she has to find a new way now that she's away from the desk still trying to figure it out hahah but she chirps if she needs a hand so that's cool.

From today I'll try to get her to eat some broccoli / carrots as I'll make some for me also we'll see how that goes and hopefully she'll update her diet as well.

All and all as time goes by she is more into us but still I can't get her out of her cage by stepping up or whatever she has to come out on her own first and then Stepping up is easy peasy.

Keeping myself and Kana busy a lot lately but yeah I guess that bonds us more as well .

I've lost it again no idea what more to say, I'll probably make an edit or something if I feel I'm missing anything.

Cheerios peoples!


----------

